

How our 24 hour mini project got to #1 on Product Hunt - duellsy
http://blog.elev.io/how-our-24-hour-mini-project-got-to-1-on-product-hunt/

======
laoba
Off-Topic of the post, but reading this post was hard for me as I like to
highlight text as I'm reading. This site will automatically put a little
button underneath where my mouse was after highlight and thus whenever I tried
to click off my highlight, it would automatically bring up this window to post
whatever I'm highlighting. I know quite a few other people on HN have the same
habit of highlighting text as we read, so surely I'm not the only one that
found that quite annoying.

------
downandout
How do you even get listed on Product Hunt if you a) aren't an invited member
and b) you don't get lucky like these guys did and have someone "stumble"
across your page and submit it? The latter has essentially no chance of
happening for most people, and the former is slightly more likely but still
out of reach for most people. From what I can tell the site doesn't even offer
a way to contact people that have submitted products like yours that might be
interested in submitting on your behalf.

~~~
duellsy
It's reasonably easy to approach people on the site and ask for an invite.
Also, we posted the site to our social media accounts, and were fortunate that
one of them posted us on Product Hunt, it wasn't planned that way, we were
going to list ourselves later in the week when we had more content

~~~
downandout
I wasn't criticizing you for getting lucky and someone else posting it for
you, and kudos for what you were able to accomplish. I was just saying that PH
appears to be a tough nut to crack for anyone not well connected/known in SV.
It's not truly a list of the best products; it's a list of the best products
that well-connected SV people have created or like.

------
kaolinite
How tricky is it to get a ProductHunt invite now? Does every user only get a
few invites or are invites replenished frequently?

I've heard that you can get invited by participating in the community for a
while but I don't really like the idea of having to put effort in each day in
the vague hope I'll be invited, when it's quite possible I'll be helping a
community I'll never be invited into.

~~~
duellsy
You can ask people on the site, just send them a tweet and ask nicely if you
can have an invite and let them know whey you need / want one, you should
eventually get one without too much trouble

~~~
kaolinite
That seems incredibly forward - I honestly don't think I could bring myself to
do it. Definitely sounds like the best approach though.

